# Skitour im Harz?



## T-Rex (23. Januar 2009)

Hi Harz-Biker,
kann man im Harz eigentlich Skitouren gehen? Notfalls am Rand der Skipiste oder auch im Gelände?
Gibt es hier Leute, die das schon machen, oder keine Chance...?
Grüße
T


----------



## tombrider (23. Januar 2009)

T-Rex schrieb:


> Hi Harz-Biker,
> kann man im Harz eigentlich Skitouren gehen? Notfalls am Rand der Skipiste oder auch im Gelände?
> Gibt es hier Leute, die das schon machen, oder keine Chance...?
> Grüße
> T



Du kannst nicht nur, bei der richtigen Schneehöhe mußt Du sogar! Es gibt natürlich auch ein paar Loipen, aber eine ganze Menge Wege sind im richtigen Winter nur mit Ski begehbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

